# Zoloft Making me Very Sick - Is this normal?



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

Doctor just yesterday put me on Zoloft and I woke up this morning with D and throwing up. My stomach is in knots. I am taking this to deal with IBS, but I think I can deal better on my own since this makes me feel worse. Should I stop taking it?


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

If you are still feeling ill, call your doc for advice.I am sorry you are not feeling well but try to relax and get some advice. If your doctor is not available maybe the pharmacist could help.------------------BJV/Female__(D)


----------



## patjack (May 23, 2000)

I can only tell you I was on Zoloft a few years ago and I had diarrhea morning, noon, and night!!I tryed to stick it out and adjust to it but it got no better--so I gave it up. I don't tolerate any of them at all, so I'm just trying to get by with other remedys and psycotherapy!! Luck!------------------trish


----------



## K9Mom (Sep 20, 1999)

Zoloft gave me BIG D too. Call your doctor and let them know what it is doing to you as there are many other antidepressants out there that you might not have these side effects with. Good luck!


----------



## KerryW (Mar 20, 2000)

NFM, I was on zoloft for a month and for that month I was very sick. I got really bad "C", and I got dizzy spells, weakness and just a general feeling of being rundown.I recommend that you stop zoloft, and try caltrate plus. LNAPE from the BB, will definately give you lots of good advice about caltrate.I just hope your Doctor can let you try something else.Zoloft is really meant for those suffering from depression. It stimulates your brain cells, it also inhibits appetite. Read the section about side effects on the pamphlet that should have come with the packet.I hope that you will get over this soon!Take care







------------------Love, peace and many groovies...Kerry


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

I just started on Zoloft two days ago; so far, so good. I am really hoping it helps. I know it is for anxiety/depression, which I have never had before, but after worsening IBS symptoms, who wouldn't be depressed? The drug I had a problem with was Bentyl-extreme anxiety attacks, so switched to Librax. I hope the two in conjunction will calm me down enough to allow some relief. The past month has been a nightmare of pain/worry/pain cycle.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2000)

I took another antidepressant: oprimol and had horrible D and cramping with cold sweats and leg aches. I stopped and decided to stick with Caltrate. With Caltrate I had not had D for months!!!!!!!


----------



## WOWSLP (Jul 13, 2000)

NFM, When I tried Zoloft I had a terrible allergic reaction to it. I was so itchy and my whole body swelled up. It took Weeks to get better. After about a month I started Paxil. It's been great for my panic attacks all these years. I wouldn't take another dose until you talk to your Dr. Good Luck!


----------



## NewForMe (Mar 5, 2000)

Just spoke with the Doc and told him what was happening so that med for me is getting flushed. I am going for the Caltrate, but I am mostly C only when I get nervous to I get D. I have been taking Fibercon, but am sick of all the water you have to drink with it.Thanks for all the replies.Dee


----------



## AD (Jan 23, 2000)

KerryW,You are the first person I've read about that got C from Zoloft. I've read several postings from many people on Zoloft, and it seems to cause D in most. Anyway, I got a similar sick feeling with Prozac. It made me feel like I had a virus or the flu. Just a 10mg dose made me feel like I was floating in the air by the 3rd day. Anyway, I reccomend Celexa for those who cannot tolerate other SSRIs. It does not have a high incidence of side effects. Ask your doctor about switching to Celexa.


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

i m on zolof......for depression....it gives me constipation+++.and got no appetit.I m not sure it s all related to the med.Any way,good luck to all.------------------Fuzzz (fed up with IBS)


----------

